# Himalayan Flying Goats



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Amazing!!

[youtube:3rp16xs1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zamF3Y-rBxM&feature=player_embedded[/youtube:3rp16xs1]

Youtube link edited by Admin


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

And the exotic game ranchers in Texas thought an 8 foot fence would contain Ibex!!!! That's the same way they jump out, except going up in the corners.


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

HOLY COW!! That's amazing.


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Seeing isn't necesarilly believing. The internet is full of doctored up video. There is no way this is real footage. The goats are going further horizontally than they are vertically with each jump. The trajectory of the jumps is way too flat unless they have jet packs strapped onto their backs.
Yes, goats are amazing creatures... but not that amazing.

More skeptics of the footage on this site:
http://message.snopes.com/showthread.php?t=70249


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

The trajectory 'flatness' is dependent upon their initial horizontal velocity. A bullet has a much flatter trajectory. As you can see from the composite, it appears to be a parabola.

So until someone does calculations with a time stamp to see if it is falling with an acceleration of g, it is premature to say that the trajectory is too flat.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't believe it is real. The impact from such a leap would be phenomenal. Not to mention that the Ibex would have to land perfectly each time to have any chance at all of turning as it hit and launch again only to have to hit another perfect spot on the other side. Fuzzy images at a distance are what has kept big foot in the news for decades.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

My cryptozoologist brother might have a thing or two to say about bigfoot!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

They don't show the bottom. There may be a pile of goat meat.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Himalayan Frying goats!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

LOL....


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

This may be a doctored video, but ibex/ wild goats still are among the greatest athletes on the planet. I'm mazes every time I see them scale a wall, up or down for that matter. 
I have hunted wild Spanish goats in central Texas. I belly crawled into the middle of a herd , bow in hand. An old nanny busted me, one snort and the herd bolted to a bluff on the Pedernales River. They never slowed down at the bluff. 20 something goats went off the bluff. I walked to the edge, I was on an overhang, and there was nothing for 16 feet. There were no goats lying about either. I was amazed.
16 feet is more believable than 300 though.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

My vote goes to doctored up footage. It looks too predictable, roadrunner and coyote style.


----------



## justapacking (Oct 5, 2009)

Our Az. family has taken two of those fliers from over in NM. My grand son, his dad and uncle where field dressing the grand sons and I was standing facing them when all three of them suddenly looked up over my rt shoulder and stared a ark over my head in the sky, upon turning around I noticed two peaks aprox. 45 ft apart one being aprox. 15' higher than the other , they said one had just sailed off the higher peak and stuck on the side of the other then scrambled up and straight over , I never saw it.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

> field dressing the grand sons


  You were field dressing the grandsons?  :lol:


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Rex said:


> I don't believe it is real. The impact from such a leap would be phenomenal. Not to mention that the Ibex would have to land perfectly each time to have any chance at all of turning as it hit and launch again only to have to hit another perfect spot on the other side. Fuzzy images at a distance are what has kept big foot in the news for decades.


If the depth of the body is about 18", then the first jump is only a drop of 12 feet. And how would you expect to get anything but fuzzy images of a fuzzy bigfoot. See... it must be true.


----------



## Oreopacker1 (Mar 28, 2010)

I remember watching Planet Earth a year ago and one of the animals they were showing was an Ibex. There was a coyote chasing a little kid (the baby ibex kind, not the human kind) and there was a cliff right below the little thing. It jumped onto ledge after tiny ledge, while the coyote was up there, stupidly trying to find a way down as the little guy got to the bottom of a cliff. Earth has some pretty amazing animals on it. Think of it this way, if its a fake video, it still was good enough to convince some people. If it WAS real, well, then it can amaze us all even more so.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Not sure this is the same piece, but at least the wolf chase portion is the same as I recall.

[youtube:1y3gfgw9]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdsZz8StyV4[/youtube:1y3gfgw9]


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't know if the 'flying' part of the first one is real, although the rest looks pretty fine, but the the Ibex, and especially the little kid, on the second one is just amazing! And the kids are very gorgeous too. Wouldn't mind having a few of those little babies here.  
Cazz


----------

